# BW Today



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Was on the water at 5:55AM. First cast about 6:10AM and last cast at 11:45AM. Water temp was 58 when I went out and reached 60. Actually caught 17 fish but brought none home. Only small specs and whites. Did see one large feeding frenzy with strippers really busting the surface - but by the time I got there, it was all over.

Fished bottom with blade lure and chartreuse flip tail grub with red jig head. Blade outfished the grub many times over. The blade's 2 treble hooks provided many more hook-ups than the single hook jig and the blade got more hits than the grub. I didn't try any other color. No hits on top water with trying 3 different lures.

Beautiful day. The water was glass-smooth until the wind picked up about 11:00. Cold front w/ rain on the way. We probably need a hard cold snap for a few days to get the deep water spec bite going.

IT WAS A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

glad the blade could be of use to you. if you go to Barlows tackle, they have open shank treble hooks in sizes 8,6, and 4 that clip onto those blades without having to use splitrings. that way the hooks don't tangle together.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Last night I caught a small striper, as soon as I put him back in the water about ten started busting the top. I thew my lure out there but my line was wrapped around the trebble from when I dehooked and the lure didn't swim right. After that they were gone.....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I love it when strippers bust the surface! Can't wait to wade into that frenzy!

You prolly meant "stripers" but hey, I can dream....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't have enough $1's for strippers though!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> I love it when strippers bust the surface! Can't wait to wade into that frenzy!
> 
> You prolly meant "stripers" but hey, I can dream....


better keep that spot a secret


----------

